# OUI Question



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

A friend of a friend (yes that's true it's not me) was asking me an OUI related question. They were telling me that their brother was convicted of OUI in the early 90's. In the meantime, their brother moved to Colorado, which allowed him to be licensed. I checked his KQ, which lists that he should be revoked for 2 years. It has been more than 2 years and he has moved back to Mass. He is still revoked pending a reinstatement fee, and I realize that he is currently operating at his own peril. The registry is telling him that b/c of Melanie's law, he needs to pay for the in-car PBT.

My question is if they are pulling his leg. Can they apply Melanie's law retroactively to someone that has been twice convicted in the 90's?


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

MTC,

I agree. He's pulled one over our eyes to some extent.....and if you run him in MA, he's in trouble....and he clearly knows that. He actually served some jail time for these OUI's so I was just seeing if he's paid his dues or not.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

If he is still revoked in CO., technically he has to be Revoked here. Mass RMV civilian staffers rarely if ever do their due diligence when they issue MA licenses. A simple call to the Mass State Police Compliance Unit can change all that. When you run this guy in MA, he should simply come up DEN (Denied NDR Financial Responsibility) or somehing like that.

I think he will have to just submit to th ignition interlock device and deal with it.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

So if you your license is revoked in MA for two years, but you move to another state that time freezes until you come back?

That's dumb.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

mtc said:


> Actually - it's revoked until you pay your reinstatement fee$ !!
> 
> This IS MA !!


I love my home state, but it's so fucking stupid.

Side note: I'm actually in RI right now visiting my brother* and somehow this state is even more corrupt and stupid. The State police is poaching the 18 wheelers going over the River on I-95 near Warwick. That shit is a $3,000 fine. Ridiculous.

* - Haven't worked the street in 3 weeks. It's been amazing


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

Herrdoktor said:


> Side note: I'm actually in RI right now visiting my brother* and somehow this state is even more corrupt and stupid. The State police is poaching the 18 wheelers going over the River on I-95 near Warwick. That shit is a $3,000 fine. Ridiculous.


If the RISP is on I-95 in Rhode Island, how exactly is that "poaching"?


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Delta784 said:


> If the RISP is on I-95 in Rhode Island, how exactly is that "poaching"?


Assigning a State Trooper(s) to collect $3000 tickets on one bridge is poaching imo. I have seen local guys sitting in the same two spots as well.

I'm sure those officers/troopers can be a better service to their state elsewhere.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

mtc said:


> Not to mention - there's a bridge down there the trucks aren't allowed to go over in the first place. :redcarded:


Instead the 18 wheelers have to take an assinine detour that clogs up the secondary roads.

How about this? Fix the fucking bridge and stop charging $3000 going over a bridge on the main East Coast interstate artery?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

Herrdoktor said:


> Instead the 18 wheelers have to take an assinine detour that clogs up the secondary roads.
> 
> How about this? Fix the fucking bridge and stop charging $3000 going over a bridge on the main East Coast interstate artery?


How about the truckers just obey the law and not use the bridge?

A few years ago I was harangued at a community meeting about cars going the wrong-way on a one-way street to use it as a shortcut. So, for the next couple of weeks, I sat on the street and hammered people with CMVI's, and guess what? Most of the people lived in the area, including some that were at the meeting...."But I live here".

The lieutneant pulled me aside and said "Hey, how about you lay off the one-way street violations for awhile?"

My response...."How about they just stop going down the street the wrong way?"


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

I lived in Warwick, RI for 5 years. I found that the Rhode Island State Police were a very professional and ethical department. Does enforcing posted detour signs make them corrupt ?


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

niteowl1970 said:


> I lived in Warwick, RI for 5 years. I found that the Rhode Island State Police were a very professional and ethical department. Does enforcing posted detour signs make them corrupt ?


It doesn't make them it corrupt it just paints them in a poor light.

Asking your troopers to enforce a $3000 ticket is bad PR.

Fix the bridge so your troopers can go do their jobs elsewhere.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Herrdoktor said:


> It doesn't make them it corrupt it just paints them in a poor light.
> 
> Asking your troopers to enforce a $3000 ticket is bad PR.
> 
> Fix the bridge so your troopers can go do their jobs elsewhere.


I wasn't going to chime in on this one, but you just hit my WTF button. You're worried about bad PR? Seriously? First off, who gives a rat's hiney whether or not the people doing the wrong thing don't like the troopers for enforcing the laws. Second, someone is not going to like what the troopers are doing no matter where they are or who they're catching doing the wrong thing.

I don't know what's wrong with the bridge and even if I did I'm not a bridge expert. So, I'm going to go out on a limb and say that maybe, just maybe, it's not that easy to fix the bridge and maybe whatever closures they will need to do to fix the bridge is going to cause more of a cluster than they have right now.

In any event the person responsible for the $3000 gig is the person that thinks that the detour shouldn't apply to him or her. So, again I ask you, who gives a rat's hiney if the people doing the wrong thing don't like the troopers for doing their jobs. As a tax payer, I want my state and local police worrying more about keeping the roads safe for my family and less about bad PR.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

Herrdoktor said:


> Assigning a State Trooper(s) to collect $3000 tickets on one bridge is poaching imo. I have seen local guys sitting in the same two spots as well.
> 
> I'm sure those officers/troopers can be a better service to their state elsewhere.


Don't worry, if their needed elsewhere it will only take them 15 minutes to get to the other side of the state. :yellowcarded:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Herrdoktor said:


> I love my home state, but it's so fucking stupid.
> 
> Side note: I'm actually in RI right now visiting my brother* and somehow this state is even more corrupt and stupid. The State police is poaching the 18 wheelers going over the River on I-95 near Warwick. That shit is a $3,000 fine. Ridiculous.
> 
> * - Haven't worked the street in 3 weeks. It's been amazing


That is not the only bridge in RI where they are doing it, RT 24 the
Sakonett bridge is another one and the detour is not a short one, the
weight limit has changed like the weather on the bridge.
The RT 24 one has been going on since 2000.
But it's still the law and if you take the chance and go over it you pay.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I thought a clicked on a wrong thread. How did an OUI topic turn to Commercial Vehicle Enforcement thread?


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I was just thinking the same thing. Wow......on the OUI subject, don't most states have a reciprocity(sic) agreement??? They are going to catch up with him/her soon anyways. Suprised that haven't yet. Even if he has a valid license in another state and driving in Ma, he's screwed. If his right to operated in Ma has been suspended or revoked it really wouldn't even matter. Am I right??? I"m not a LEO, just a dispatcher, but that is how I understood the law.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Herrdoktor said:


> It doesn't make them it corrupt it just paints them in a poor light.
> 
> Asking your troopers to enforce a $3000 ticket is bad PR.
> 
> Fix the bridge so your troopers can go do their jobs elsewhere.


Dude! How the hell are they going to fund repairs without the $3000 gigs?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

mpd61 said:


> Dude! How the hell are they going to fund repairs without the $3000 gigs?


They can sell cookies


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Your "friend" should get his revoked license fixed or risk a trip the local barracks in handcuffs as well as an expensive tow.

As far as RISP writing TT's crossing a bridge their not supposed to, how about they obey the law and avoid the ticket? There could be real engineering reasons they don't want 10-ton rigs crossing the bridge, or maybe a bridge collapse would convince those idiot truck drivers.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

lpwpd722 said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. Wow......on the OUI subject, don't most states have a reciprocity(sic) agreement??? They are going to catch up with him/her soon anyways. Suprised that haven't yet. Even if he has a valid license in another state and driving in Ma, he's screwed. If his right to operated in Ma has been suspended or revoked it really wouldn't even matter. Am I right??? I"m not a LEO, just a dispatcher, but that is how I understood the law.


It depends on the states agreements with each other.

If you are revoked in MA I am almost positive you can get a VA license as long as you have a valid VA residence.

And I doubt that if you were driving around MA your previously revoked status in MA it is going to show up when they run their VA license.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

LawMan3 said:


> Wrong. _*I don't know of any competent dispatcher that overlooks running an operator through the MA registry when stopped in MA*_. Coming from experience on the desk at a CJIS terminal, regardless of what state the officer gave me the OLN for, I always ran that person out of MA as well. And guess what? If they were previously revoked and didn't square that away, their status is going to show up REV, which is going to turn into a new arrest number and a shiny pair of bracelets for the revoked operator.


+ 1

It should be standard operating procedure but we all know that's not always the case. When I'm given a name I run it through everything possible for officer safety reasons.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

If I don't hear anything concerning a history in MA for any out of State License I stop - guess what..... C-8, can you check their Mass. Status.

When I first got on, I stopped a speeder in town out of NJ, with a valid NJ license. Didn't run his Mass Status.

He appeals the citation, and the hearing officer runs his NJ license AND his Mass Status. He was revoked at the time of my stop. Needless to say, he got a the break of a lifetime with JUST a speeding ticket....Never again.... It was learning tool. Now forget it, everyone out of state gets run through MA.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

Herrdoktor said:


> It depends on the states agreements with each other.
> 
> If you are revoked in MA I am almost positive you can get a VA license as long as you have a valid VA residence.
> 
> And I doubt that if you were driving around MA your previously revoked status in MA it is going to show up when they run their VA license.


Ask Michael Graham (aka Douche) how that VA-->MA reciprocity worked out....


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

BIG IRISH said:


> Not related to the OUI topic but I stopped this asshat Fri Morning for marked lanes (4X) on Rte. 93. When I ran him his Ma KQ was atleast 10 pages long with multiple supensions etc. and he had a 2 page KQ in NH for the same things. He then has the balls to say to me that there were no posted signs about marked lanes violations anywhere on Rte. 93. My response to this dickhead was there are no signs anywhere saying you cannot drive backwards on the highway but it is something called 'Common Sense" which you obviously don't have. I then stood there and in fornt of him changed the V from $100 to $400. Please pull out safe.


The power of the pen is not to be denied.


----------



## bobert911 (Jul 20, 2010)

mtc said:


> +2 !!
> Even when given an "S" number I peek by name or name and DOB - running the "S" number doesn't show me the "X" and "A" numbers they may have racked up.
> 
> Doesn't take much extra time - but often enough I find them SUSP on an "A" number while ACTV on an "S".


Huh, never thought of that. Good thinking, I'm going to start doing that as well. :thumbs_up:


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Any out of state person should always be ran in Ma anyways. Get the 11/14 out of the way right away right away. Officer safety is always a priority.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I R3 everyone that I stop. HerrDoctorr where are you getting that info on Reciprocity. The only reason these licenses are issued, is because the RMV employees in ALL states, are to fucking lazy to run these people through the entire data base.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

263FPD said:


> I R3 everyone that I stop.


Nothing sets off my alarm bells quicker than someone who hands me an out-of-state license while driving a MA-registered vehicle, especially when it's registered to them.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

263FPD said:


> I R3 everyone that I stop. HerrDoctorr where are you getting that info on Reciprocity. The only reason these licenses are issued, is because the RMV employees in ALL states, are to fucking lazy to run these people through the entire data base.


When I run a non-VA license in our system certain states give us more information than others. MA gives me a full driver's transcript, point balance, status, etc. Other states do not. Maryland only tells me if they are licensed and _sometimes _gives a point balance.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Herrdoktor said:


> When I run a non-VA license in our system certain states give us more information than others. MA gives me a full driver's transcript, point balance, status, etc. Other states do not. Maryland only tells me if they are licensed and _sometimes _gives a point balance.


That's weird cuz we don't use a points system like you guys do.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2011)

csauce777 said:


> That's weird cuz we don't use a points system like you guys do.


I was thinking the same.

Things that make you go "hmmmm"......


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

I may have what MA gives mixed up because I run a MA license once every few months maybe and those are almost always people on vacation going in and out of DC. 

I know for a fact that MD barely gives us any info because I run them as much as you guys run NH licenses. MD won't even send us their driver's transcripts for traffic court. The individual has to go to their DMV and get a print out and bring it to court.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Herrdoktor said:


> I may have what MA gives mixed up because I run a MA license once every few months maybe and those are almost always people on vacation going in and out of DC.
> 
> I know for a fact that MD barely gives us any info because I run them as much as you guys run NH licenses. MD won't even send us their driver's transcripts for traffic court. The individual has to go to their DMV and get a print out and bring it to court.


I understand what you're saying. When I run an out of state OLN, it's never predictable as to what I will get back. To be honest, some of those status checks are difficult if not impossible to read. Some states give you very little, Florida seems to give you quite a lot.

What I am speaking of when I say that I R3 everyone, is simply that I check them for a status in MA. I particularly check every RI license. RI residents get cited in MA and feel like paying the citation is just a suggestion. They don't pay, and MA suspends their right to operate. When I run an R3, I get sometimes as many as ten differen MA RMV "A" numbers. I would love to tell you that it is due to the RMV not merging their records, but a lot of it is due to the oversight made by our own guys. Every new encounter with us, generates yet another "A" number. I check the status of all of them. I often find at least one that is suspended.


----------



## 13B (Sep 8, 2010)

Herrdoktor said:


> Fix the bridge so your troopers can go do their jobs elsewhere.


Maybe they could if the trucks would stay off of it.


----------



## BigBobo (Jun 5, 2008)

LawMan3 said:


> Wrong. I don't know of any competent dispatcher that overlooks running an operator through the MA registry when stopped in MA.


I can think of a few


----------

